# Review: JOX Loader Pouches



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*JOX Loader Pouches for Revolver Speedloaders: A Miracle of Rare Devise!*

Nicholas Jacques of Blue Bell, PA, makes and sells the most cleverly designed pouches for revolver speedloaders that I - or you - have ever seen.
The proof of my statement is in the wearing and using. Once you try this product, you'll never be satisfied with any other method. Guaranteed.

The JOX speedloader pouch is probably wrongly named, because it isn't a "pouch" in any sense of the word. Instead, it's an open-topped Kydex construction that is completely secure, comfortable to wear all day long, effortlessly concealed under thin covering garments, and yet quick to release your revolver reload whenever you really need it.

The JOX device ("un-pouch"?) is made of thin, flexible Kydex, but it is so well arranged that no undue stress is put upon the plastic. It should last forever, given reasonable care. That's important, because innovation this good comes at a fairly steep price.
The device hooks under your pistol belt, and rides on top of it. Your belt has to be unfastened to install and remove it, but once in place, it is securely trapped, and cannot and will not move around.
Almost all of the thickness of your speedloader rides on top of, and mostly outside of, your belt. But because the JOX is thin, it adds no appreciable bulk to the speedloader. It's as if the holder just isn't there, because the loaded JOX is somewhat thinner than your pistol in its holster, even if you carry IWB.

The JOX device is to be carried on your strong-hand side, and delivers its best results when it's carried just in front of your strong-side holster, perhaps at "three o'clock." Even though it rides atop your belt, and probably in front of your holster, it is so carefully designed that it won't interfere with your draw-stroke.
If you carry cross-draw, the JOX device should probably still live on your strong-hand side, since your reload process is the same in either case.
As your left hand dumps the empties out of your revolver, your right hand reaches for the speedloader in its JOX carrier, grabs it with thumb and first finger, and pulls it upwards and out of its holder. Your left hand brings the revolver to its reload, your right-hand presses the speedloader home, the speedloader drops as you close the cylinder, and you're right back in the fight.

Your speedloader is retained in the JOX device by two, molded-in, springy lips. It is prevented from making the slightest rattle by one or two layers of supplied, pre-cut foam. You decide to use none, one, or two layers of foam, depending upon the length of your cartridges.
Nick Jacques also supplies pre-cut pieces of grip-tape, to be stuck onto your speedloaders to keep your fingers from slipping. I don't seem to need them, but they're included because Mr. Jacques is thorough.
Thoroughness is also a quality of his simple, easy-to-understand instructions. Nothing has been left to chance or improvisation. Every detail has been very carefully and very thoroughly thought out.

JOX Loader Pouches are available for almost every kind of speedloader that you can buy. Each one costs $43.00, and shipping for one, or for any reasonable number of them, is a flat $6.00. Nick requires payment in advance, and right now the wait is six long weeks.
Trust me: JOX speedloader carriers are well worth both the price and the wait.

You can download the absolutely necessary order form from Mr. Jacques's website, or you can phone or write him for it. It must be mailed to Nick with your payment.
Click on: JOX Loader Pouches-Home
Phone: (215) 873-1102
Write to: JOX Loader Pouches; PO Box 66; Blue Bell, PA 19422

Photos and further descriptions at: JOX Loader Pouches-Home


----------

